# Bande passante comment ça marche ?



## artno (19 Février 2012)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir comment se divise la bande passante sur plusieurs ordinateurs connecté en même temps sur le net.

J'ai deux Mac connectés, un en wifi, l'autre en ethernet, et deux PC en wifi sur une livebox mini Thomson avec environ 13 à 15 Méga.
Ce qui se passe, c'est que la journée les deux Mac et un PC, ne rencontrent pas de problème de navigation (relever ces mails, écouter de la musique, regarder des vidéos Youtube...), mais dès que le soir, mon fils utilise son PC portable, pour regarder des films en streaming, ou faire des jeux en ligne tout en étant sur skype, alors les 3 autres ne peuvent plus surfer ou alors de manière très, très, très lente...
Ne sachant pas trop comment la bande passante se divise, je sais pas trop si c'est son activité qui pose soucis.

Dernière info, la tv marche aussi en adsl.

Si une bonne âme à un brin d'explication pour m'éclairer ! Merci.


----------



## Polo35230 (19 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Pas forcément simple, la question...

Il n'y a pas une gestion globale de la bande passante, mais une gestion par tronçon.
Concrètement, entre vous et la machine distante, il y a:
-Votre réseau local jusqu'à la livebox (la plupart du temps, pas de gestion de bande passante (QoS).
-De la LiveBox jusqu'au FAI via la liaison ADSL. Là, il y a de la QoS (gestion de bande passante).
-Après, c'est internet, il y a alors de la QoS sur tous les liens inter-routeurs. Votre problème n'est pas là.

Ensuite, il y a plusieurs cas de figure.
On va prendre le plus courant ou c'est la liaison ADSL qui a le débit le plus faible. Ca devrait être le votre.
Il faudrait faire un test de débit pour voir la bande passante dont vous disposez:
http://www.testadsl.net/test-debit.html

On a vu plus haut qu'il y avait de la QoS sur votre liaison ADSL. Supposons que vous ayez 10Mbps sur ce lien.
Ca se traduit concrètement par trois tuyaux logiques sur cette liaison physique:
Un tuyau pour la TV
Un tuyau Voix (si vous en faites)
Un tuyau pour le web
Ces trois tuyaux s'auto-ajustent en fonction de leurs utilisations.

Il y a des flux (variables) comme la TV (ou la voix) qui sont prioritaires. Ca veut dire qu'ils vont prendre toute la place.
Pour la TV, en SD, ils peuvent prendre entre 2 et 4Mbps, mais en HD, ça peut aller jusqu'à 10Mbps, voire un peu plus...

Donc, pour la navigation, il ne restera comme bande passante que ce que vous laissera la TV.
Dans cette bande passante restante (tuyau web), il n'y a pas de QoS. Tout est mélangé (navigation, streaming, skype, téléchargement, etc...).
Donc, le soir, dur de naviguer...

La seule solution serait de mettre un équipement (routeur QoS) sur votre réseau local pour prioritiser les flux de façon à brider le fiston.
Pas simple...


----------



## artno (19 Février 2012)

Merci pour cette éclairage très complet.

Juste une dernière demande, dans le flux qui reste est-ce que l'utilisation de jeux en ligne et ou de vidéo en streaming ne mange pas un peu plus de bande passante que simplement surfer sur MacG par exemple ?

Merci encore.


----------



## Polo35230 (19 Février 2012)

Surfer sur Macgé consomme peu de bande passante.
Ou alors il faut faire défiler les pages à toute vitesse sans lire, et encore, faut taper vite...

Après, la vidéo en streaming consomme  nettement plus et génère un flux à peu près régulier. Donc pénalisant pour le surf (dans le cas de pénurie de bande passante sur le lien ADSL).
Les jeux (en général) ne génèrent pas des flux constants. Donc sont moins pénalisants pour le surf.

Enfin, quand il y a TV+Streaming+Téléchargement, sur une liaison saturée, surfer est quasiment impossible...


----------

